# Effacer définitivement ces messages dans MAILS



## micmaciti (19 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à toute la communauté,

Voilà je vous expose vite fait mon problème, lorsque j'efface mes mails sur l'application MAIL lorsque je fais une recherche dans l'onglet prévu pour dans cette application je retrouve mes mails effacer de plus la même chose se passe sur SPOTLIGHT. Et pour la confidentialité de mes mails il faut que je trouve une solution. 
Merci d'avance.
Micmac.

PS : désolé d'avance si je ne suis pas dans la bonne section ou crée un doublon j'ai cherché mais peut être pas assez !!


----------



## arturus (19 Mars 2011)

micmaciti a dit:


> Bonjour à toute la communauté,




Bonjour !


dans un premier temps, as tu vidé la corbeille de l'application mail ? Car quand on supprime un mail il va dans la corbeille de l'application.
Ensuite, voir dans bibliothèque pour supprimer manuellement le mail.

Et sinon, le plus simple : pomme -) pref systeme -) spotlight -) et déselctionner courrier électronique.

edit : pas sur que cela soit la bonne section. La section "application" serait la plus adéquate....


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mars 2011)

micmaciti a dit:


> Et pour la confidentialité de mes mails il faut que je trouve une solution.


En plus de la solution proposée ci dessus (vider la corbeille de Mail) à toi de protéger ta session (mot de passe dès le démarrage, mot de passe quand tu t'absentes de ta machine) et de ne pas donner accès à ta session à quiconque.

Ca sera déjà un bon début


----------



## arturus (19 Mars 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> En plus de la solution proposée ci dessus (vider la corbeille de Mail) à toi de protéger ta session (mot de passe dès le démarrage, mot de passe quand tu t'absentes de ta machine) et de ne pas donner accès à ta session à quiconque.
> 
> Ca sera déjà un bon début




et rendre les coins actifs via exposé (pref systeme) qui déclenche l'écran de veille et  ne s'ouvre que par mot de passe.


----------



## micmaciti (1 Avril 2011)

Merci de vos réponse et désolé du retard du réponse ( déménagement toussa toussa ..)
Cependant il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas : Pourquoi garder en mémoire les mails que j'ai effacé de la corbeille de mon gmail et ensuite celle de mail ?N'y a t il pas une suppression simple et net ? 
Pour le spotlight j'ai décoché la recherche dans Mail mais la recherche de Mail, elle, elle me retrouve toujours des anciens mails effacés de toutes les manières possibles !!!

Mon ordinateur est à la disposition de certains de mes employés, ils peuvent checker des mails dessus mais pas tous !

Je désire une simple suppression c'est tout !!

Merci ,
Micmac.


----------



## arturus (1 Avril 2011)

Dans ce cas là, créer un compte invité sur ton mac. Tu protéges la tienne par un mot de passe et tu gardes le statut d'administrateur.
Le compte invité aura des accès limité et ne verront pas tes mails perso.


----------



## micmaciti (2 Avril 2011)

Merci Arturus !

Mais je reste quand même perplexe sur le fait qu'on n'est pas une suppression en bonne et dû forme, c'est vraiment incompréhensible pour moi ! Quel intérêt de les garder en mémoire cache ??
Enfin on n'est pas là pour philosopher ...


----------



## subsole (2 Avril 2011)

micmaciti a dit:


> Merci Arturus !
> 
> Mais je reste quand même perplexe sur le fait qu'on n'est pas une suppression en bonne et dû forme, c'est vraiment incompréhensible pour moi ! Quel intérêt de les garder en mémoire cache ??
> Enfin on n'est pas là pour philosopher ...



Bonjour, 
Lance les Scripts de maintenance avec OnyX.


----------

